# Seperation



## Rysse (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi

Any who can make seperations for my company. I need some who can make a rgb or cmyk photoshopfile to spotcolors, to print on tee.


----------



## kaalgatmeisie (Oct 9, 2020)

we can.
we charge per hour.


----------



## Rysse (Mar 19, 2010)

kaalgatmeisie said:


> we can.
> we charge per hour.


Ok

Do you have some more informations about your firm, prices per hour. We are a Danish Company.

Boris


----------

